# Millers Falls sole question



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

There is a Millers Falls jointer up on ebay at the moment that looks like a good buy other than one picture. The mouth opening seems to have been notched at the frog which doesn't seem right but I don't know enough about the MF jointers to know for certain if it is correct. The corrugations in the sole stop before the notch so if it was added by a user it looks semi-correct.

Anyone know more about these and whether that is correct or not?


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Those are some [email protected] pictures he's got. That should be warning bell #1. 
Is pic #9 a trick of the light or is there a problem with the left cheek?
And no, that bed is not right. Those two little frog toes should be sitting on solid bed, not wiggling in the air.

A great site for Millers Falls info is Randy Roeder's Old Tool Heaven.
Whenever I get an MF and can't id the model #, I look there.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Joe's right. The throat was probably cracked at some point from over tightening the frog then filed down. It's certainly not original. The corrugations normally end a bit fore and aft of the the throat. 

Overall it's pretty rough. It may work but I'd be concerned with some bad chatter due to the blade not being firmly supported. The bailey's the same seller has are rough too, but at least they look sound.

I'd suggest you have pass and keep looking, even it ya spend a lil more on a plane in better shape you'll be happy you did.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Very rough shape, and the sole isn't right and looks tough to fix. Not worth it IMO.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

That's kind of what I thought. Thanks for the verification.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*ebay*

I bought a "vintage" plane, turned out to be a Stanley handy man. Seller wasn't to happy with neg. feed back.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Vintage is relative


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

johnray said:


> I bought a "vintage" plane, turned out to be a Stanley handy man. Seller wasn't to happy with neg. feed back.


Personal responsibility - It's a crazy thought I know, but if you're bidding on something you can look at the pics to see what you're bidding on. And if you bid without pics or ignore the pics then you get what you deserve. Stanley Handymans are pretty easy to recognize. If nothing else, the big fat Handyman emblazoned across the lever cap is a pretty good giveaway. If that's missing then you've still got the folded lateral, painted frog, and in some extreme cases plastic handles. Vintage means practically nothing except maybe "not old enough to be an antique." If I was the seller and the buyer ignored the pics or bought something sight unseen and then complained I'd be leaving him negative feedback "buyer too stupid to shop online, shouldn't be allowed on flea-bay."


----------

